# Vacuumssss



## Della423mura (May 30, 2017)

Any one have any advice on doing vacumes for abs "reps sets" just starting to do them


----------



## knightmare999 (May 30, 2017)

I train abs a couple of times a week in the gym with cable crunches and leg raises.
I've only started doing vacuums in the last couple of months, at home, and generally late in the evening.  I don't schedule vacuums like my other exercises.
This is less advice and more just sharing my own experience, so I hope you don't mind my input on the thread.


----------



## Della423mura (May 30, 2017)

Yea I'm not sure if I should do them at home like you like before bed or do people set and rep them .like I said I just started doing them


----------



## roidragingmango (May 30, 2017)

Just to clear some things up, vacuums are useful for making the waist appear slimmer. I usually do 5 sets of vacuums for 15 seconds each.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 5, 2017)

Can somebody post a vacuum vid?


----------



## Beezy (Jun 5, 2017)

(Hopefully at least one person will post one that is not a chick cleaning her house)


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 5, 2017)

Id have to see some pretty overpowering proof to even begin to think that this crap works.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm not sold on it.  But definitely old school and kinda cool for poses


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 5, 2017)

I used to do vacuums. I found a video explaining to  do a vacuum and hold it for x time, and do x sets. Sorry that's not too helpful, but I was doing them throughout the entire day. While studying, in class, just sitting, taking a crap


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 5, 2017)

Solomc said:


> I'm not sold on it. But definitely old school and kinda cool for poses




also, this. If you get progress from it then keep up the good work but I feel like they're more of a party trick


----------



## Mythos (Jun 5, 2017)

Arnold and Franco were big on vacuums


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 5, 2017)

Mythos said:


> Arnold and Franco were big on vacuums


 Id like to see some before and after pics of someone who did this for a few months. I have seen guys with awesome abs and a tiny waste who never do a single ab exercise.

They seem simple enough but Id like to know that its worth it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 5, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Id like to see some before and after pics of someone who did this for a few months. I have seen guys with awesome abs and a tiny waste who never do a single ab exercise.
> 
> They seem simple enough but Id like to know that its worth it.



I used to do them, they aren't easy if done correctly. 15 seconds feels like an eternity.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 5, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I used to do them, they aren't easy if done correctly. 15 seconds feels like an eternity.


 Did you see a difference? How long did you do them? I did my first set today while watching the videos you posted lol. Seemed easy enough.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 5, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Did you see a difference? How long did you do them? I did my first set today while watching the videos you posted lol. Seemed easy enough.



I did them for a month, no I didn't notice much of a difference honestly
my chick would be like, wtf are you doing?!


----------



## Mythos (Jun 5, 2017)

I kind of thought it was something they practiced for posing.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 5, 2017)

Mythos said:


> I kind of thought it was something they practiced for posing.


Now that would make sense. Sucking in your gut while posing. I could see how this would make good practice for that.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 6, 2017)

Solomc said:


> I'm not sold on it.  But definitely old school and kinda ghey for poses



I fixed that for you.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 6, 2017)

Tren4Life said:


> I fixed that for you.



Lol
 You're not gonna see shit from doing vacuums. The only thing you'll see is your stomach sucked the fukk in while you're doing them. Dumb.

You'll see better results from grabbing a real vacuum and vacumming the floor.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 6, 2017)

Besides helping for poses, it supposedly strengthens the transverse abdominis muscles.  Is that true?  I don't know.  Will it give you a six pack?  F#&% no.  Will it actually make you slimmer?  I seriously doubt it.
I do it separately from training.  I've had umbilical hernia repairal surgery, and if there's a chance it can help strengthen my core so my guts don't bust through again, I don't mind trying it.


----------



## Mythos (Jun 6, 2017)

Ten Charrrr


----------



## Beezy (Jun 6, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Now that would make sense. Sucking in your gut while posing. I could see how this would make good practice for that.



Aren't you doing them with your forearms in your profile pic or is that because you eats you spinach?


----------



## Beezy (Jun 6, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Lol
> You're not gonna see shit from doing vacuums. The only thing you'll see is your stomach sucked the fukk in while you're doing them. Dumb.
> 
> You'll see better results from grabbing a real vacuum and vacumming the floor.



Mrs. Beezy said to give you a fist bump then handed me the vacuum cleaner


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 6, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Aren't you doing them with your forearms in your profile pic or is that because you eats you spinach?


Thats my bicep vacuum lmao


----------

